# "Lord of the Star Trek"?



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 16, 2020)

Stretch, or not?









'Star Trek: Picard' borrows one incredible concept from 'Lord of the Rings' ｜ Inverse


Curious as to who Seven of Nine is working for in Star Trek: Picard? It turns out Jeri Ryan has already revealed her character's affiliations in the new series, and it's pretty badass.So badass in fact, all of this feels like a tribute to another great work of fantasy from before the time of...




this.kiji.is





You decide.


----------



## Elthir (Feb 16, 2020)

They already stole the Seven and the Nine 

Million Dollar Idea Alert: deleted!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 16, 2020)

Better copyright that ASAP!


----------



## Elthir (Feb 16, 2020)

Actually I have. Startng negotiations already. Idea deleted here.

Please don't repeat it/mention it until it's in theaters


----------

